# DVD vers Ipad..



## leiiia (24 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, J'ai un petit probleme avec mon ipad. Je suis a la recherche d'un logicielou d'une méthode gratuite pour convertir mes DvD achetés et les mettre sur mon ipad. Le problème c'est que la majorité des convertisseurs gratuits ne convertissent que trois minutes pour nous faire un démo et j'en suis maintenant à douze différents convertisseurs. De plus, je ne comprend pas comment convertir mon audio et mon video_TS ensembles. EN fait, j'aurais besoin d'une légère explication détaillée car je n'y comprend rien. Et puis handbrake ne fonctionne pas pour moi ou je ne m'y prend pas bien. Merci bcp!


----------



## robertito (24 Décembre 2010)

Moi j'utilise MacTheRipper (je ne sais plus si c'est gratuit ou non car je l'utilise depuis des lustres et je ne me souviens pas si je l'ai payé) et ensuite j'utilise Aimersoft DVD Ripper. Mais avec cette solution, ça prend du temps et je perds au passage de Aimersoft DVD Ripper les langues. Je dois en choisir une et vivre avec celle là. Attention de choisir pour TV et non pas pour IPhone ou IPad car la qualité permet la transmission vers l'AppleTV.


----------



## fpoil (25 Décembre 2010)

Mac the riper + handbrake : marche bien... bon il reste à trouver mac the ripper sur le net


----------



## Azko (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, voici quelques explications 

Pour pouvoir utiliser Handbrake, tu dois aussi installer VLC

Ensuite c'est très simple ! 
- Tu ouvres HandBrake, tu choisi ta source (dans ton cas, DvD)
- Une fois que le scan est fini, clique sur "Toggle Presets", tu auras tout un menu avec différent choix.
- Après ça, clique sur la partie Audio, choisi la/les langues
- Clique sur Play 

Si jamais Handbrake bloque pendant la recherche de la source. Utilise MacTheRipper pour extraire le video_ts sur ton bureau. Et ensuite, tu choisiras le dossier Video_ts comme source dans Handbrake. 

Dans un dvd, seul le video_ts  est important (il contient tout) 

Bon noêl !


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Décembre 2010)

RipIt est une excellente alternative à MacTheRipper. Avoir les deux est l'idéal l'un pouvant réussir où l'autre échoue et inversement...


----------

